# Campy Triomphe group



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I have an old Gitane road bike with a complete Campagnolo Triomphe group from the mid to late 80's. It is my understanding this was the low end group at the time. I'm wondering what the value is of the Triomphe group.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Not Much*

According the campy Catalog. It was the bottom group of the time.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, not a lot. There were the "real" Campy groups, and then there was Triomphe. It didn't have much of the trickle down technology or aesthetic refinement that the higher groups possessed. It was created for the budget-minded rider who would be wooed by the fact that it said "Campagnolo" on it.


----------

